# Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connection



## paroh (May 5, 2010)

*Turn of Interleaving achieve* *lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connection
*
If ur line is good ask ur isp to turn of Interleaving by this u cauld achive very lower ping as compare to previous ping rate when Interleaving is turned on. As i read people able to achive (To local servers, it will lower latency from 40ms to around 6-7ms).

Interleaving  on = higher latency (Higher ping rate)
Interleaving  of = low latency (low ping rate)

Lower ping rate is good for online gaming, voip service etc

*Increase SNR for stable connection*

Ask ur isp to set a permanent SNR for ur line. Like 22DB or 26DB. This will able to provide u stable connection if u are encountering frequent disconnection.

Note:Only ask the isp to turn of interleaving if ur line condition is good other wise u will encounter frequent disconnection.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*

thanks. that was helpful


----------



## Aspire (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*

nice tut, but the MTNL guys dont know what is SNR!!!


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*

wat about those who have unstable connection?


----------



## paroh (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*



max_demon said:


> wat about those who have unstable connection?



A increase in SNR may be helpful for u. As u all ready read the @Aspire post 
(nice tut, but the MTNL guys dont know what is SNR!!!)
@max_demon First check that ur phone line is clear with no background sound.And if possible single wire from ur home to the telephone pole without any joint (and ask ur line man to  cut the last end of the wire from both the side and then join the wire to the pole and on ur side).And if u are far away from telephone exchange than i think u should go for SNR margin increase.
OR u can try to change the modulation from Adsl2+ in ur  router to G.DMT or Adsl or G.lite.
From my point of view go with with G.DMT first and see is ur connection is stable or not . but i am not sure will this able to make ur connection stable. but i think u should at least try it.


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*

^^ there's no background sound in the telephone .

and can we increase SNR margine by requesting from bsnl??? is that possible ?

will changing modulation will result in increase snr margine


----------



## paroh (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*



max_demon said:


> ^^ there's no background sound in the telephone .
> 
> and can we increase SNR margine by requesting from bsnl??? is that possible ?
> 
> will changing modulation will result in increase snr margine



I think u should at least give it a try


----------



## max_demon (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Turn of Interleaving achive lower ping rate and Increase SNR for stable connectio*

no improvements


----------

